
Genealogy platform says hackers stole login data on 92m users - anigbrowl
http://thehill.com/policy/cybersecurity/390799-genealogy-platform-says-hackers-stole-data-on-92m-users
======
anigbrowl
Original link ([https://blog.myheritage.com/2018/06/myheritage-statement-
abo...](https://blog.myheritage.com/2018/06/myheritage-statement-about-a-
cybersecurity-incident/)) was submitted earlier but ignored, presumably
because of the vague title. I think it's OK to edit titles for HN where the
original is needlessly opaque.

